# It's been a day and my budgie is tamed?



## Purpshuk (Nov 4, 2015)

This is the weirdest thing, first time bird owner, I just got this baby albino yesterday evening. I come back from school and it's already stepping up, hand feeding, it even does weird things to get belly and back rubs.

Do I have a miracle bird or something? :0


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Where did you get your budgie from?


----------



## Purpshuk (Nov 4, 2015)

Got it from my local pet shop, the birds are about 12 weeks old, and came from a breeder down in Edmonton. They have no background experience of being hand tamed other than the one English budgie that was within the group. Even a couple of days before I bought it I got to hold the bird and it was surprisingly calm with me, even the shopkeepers were surprised.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I think your budgie will most probably change within a week or two, this could simply be how your budgie copes with stress and new experiences. You could have a one on a million bird but it is very unlikely in all. Take things slowly and calmly, and let us know how things are going soon.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd like to think someone spent some time with him! I got mine from Petco and I have to think someone took time and worked with her because she was somewhat like yours....she was eager to be out of the cage the day after I got her and quite friendly. Regardless, you're very fortunate because it sounds like your budgie has an outgoing personality! Enjoy your budgie! 

I'm with Cathy....probably best to still take it "slow and calm"!


----------



## Purpshuk (Nov 4, 2015)

Alright, thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Budgies are sometimes submissive for a few days and as they become more comfortable and independent their behavior changes. 
Don't be surprised or upset if this happens with your budgie. Please don't "rush" your budgie - be sure to take things at his pace.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your little guy and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## budgieaviary (Oct 22, 2014)

it is most likely the breeder handled them from an early age and were sold tamed to the pet shop.


----------



## Secretgalaxy (Jun 25, 2015)

That is what happened with me with both of my birds. I have an albino as well!  My blue one, Kist, was already hand tamed when I got him. He was still shy but would allow me to hold him and he would sing. I think my albino one is learning after my first bird to be friendly towards me.


----------



## ParakeetHenry (Nov 25, 2015)

I would love to know how this guy is doing now a couple of weeks later!

My 2nd budgie was also all white and very young when this same thing happened to me. He became a little more independent as time went on though


----------

